
New Features in Python 3.8 - sanketsaurav
https://deepsource.io/blog/python-3-8-whats-new/
======
mohi7solanki
Looks great but you missed the
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0554/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0554/)

~~~
sauravsrijan
This PEP has mentioned the python version as 3.9 Are you sure this will be
there in 3.8?

~~~
mohi7solanki
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0554/#provisional-
status](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0554/#provisional-status) :) I am
sure, Guido told me.

------
Sourya
Good post. I especially like the walrus operator, which, as far as I
understand, improves readability and promotes brevity. About positional args,
though, if it has been introduced only recently, how does the doc in this
reference: [https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0570/#numpy-
ufuncs](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0570/#numpy-ufuncs) use them
already?

------
sauravsrijan
Nicely written! Looking forward to getting my hands dirty with Python 3.8.

